# Sunday River Sunday 11/7



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2010)

Who will be there?

Looking to kick off my season.  Probably ski from 9 til 1ish, then listen to the Pats game on the ride home.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 4, 2010)

Thinking of doing the same...

May watch the Pats game at my buddy's condo in Brookside... We'll see.

I'll let you know if I end up heading up.

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 4, 2010)

I will probably be there around 10, let's meet up!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2010)

John exists you know.  lets meet at the top of barker at ten or if its locke only by the racers shack at the top of T2 at the same time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2010)

got your number bob

will give a text when I'm on the hill

any word on how the hill faired today with the god awful weather?


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2010)

I plan on being there sunday am as well. Hope to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 5, 2010)

DHS, no clue.  Info will come out today.  It was snowing at the base around 4.30 but who knows how long it stayed snow and at what elevation.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 5, 2010)

Snow report says only promising t2, but guns hopefully coming back on tomorrow night $25 tickets.

I will text you guys tomorrow and give a on the hill update.  They got snow and getting light ncp now. 

Not sure what it all means other than I am heading up tonight and the game is on.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2010)

Will be there Sunday.  My wife is away, but my sister is coming with me.  Bob R:  we need to ski together as it has been too long.  I'm sure it will be easy to pick you and your entourage out.  DHS:  will be looking for you as well.  ETA: early.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 5, 2010)

Be out with the Mrs., her first turns of the year.  I usually meet up with Terry as well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2010)

Correction: I am flying solo.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, since I didn't get to the River today and the natural snow looks like it is not happening at other locations, I'll be hitting the lifts tomorrow instead of hiking. Will start at 8am. Will try to make the race shack around 10am, don't wait up if you don't see me though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2010)

TR here:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=570885#post570885


----------

